# Well is it ok to be a loner



## Ronald yek (Dec 8, 2013)

I am thinking this for quite a while as I don't have friends in the class. As they have their own group of friends. I have tried a few times to try to interact with them however they always give this unsatisfied face like wanted me to go away. So I decided to be alone even though they are times when I still feel lonely. However now I feel that it is not all bad to be alone even though there is no one talk to. As I think being alone sometimes seems to better than being with people you surrounded that you are not conformable with. As I think since I can't change the fact that I am alone why don't I just feel happy being alone?
Some people might think I am odd however I need friends too however I just can't too be able to interact with my class properly. So I decided to be a loner.


----------



## Mandei (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm a loner. Wish I could feel good like this cause totally ok with it.
But.. Anxiety, oh dear..
:/

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## civilized worm (Sep 30, 2012)

I know how you feel man. Most of the time I'm alone in school too. Maybe there are other students in your class who are alone as well that you could talk to.


----------



## Ronald yek (Dec 8, 2013)

Unfortunately no as most of them in class have formed groups so yah I am the one left out but now I think I feel ok about this. Well now I just be content of what I have and don't expect more. Even though yah there will still times where are still feel left out and lonely.


----------



## Beacon (Nov 24, 2013)

I've tried hard to be social and fit in with groups but I'm never happy with myself. Lonerism might just be my thing. Hey, who needs friends when you have a vibrant imagination?


----------



## Itta (Dec 4, 2013)

Same here..And I feel uncomfortably when people are talking,laughing around me I just want to go out of there as fast as possible and I wonder what other people think about me,when they see me alone..but I chosed to be alone because I couldn't find that person with who I could to talk about my interests and it's would be interesting to talk to, I just want to have a "real" friend who would be with me when I am feeling bad,sad not that "fake: one...


----------



## TheDrawingMan (Dec 3, 2013)

;_;


----------



## TSpes (Jan 20, 2013)

I know how you feel. I'm the exact same way. I'm the person that gets left out of everything just because everybody forgets I'm even there. Out of my 32-people class I can count the number of people I've talked to in the last 2 years on one hand, and that's just a few redundant sentences. Everyone else is so friendly and attached so I really stick out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Ronald yek (Dec 8, 2013)

Yup same here I know how you all feel


----------



## Solidify (Jul 29, 2013)

> Some people might think I am odd however I need friends too however I just can't too be able to interact with my class properly. So I decided to be a loner.


So being alone is not a conscious choice, as much as you make it sound like one. You're forced to distance yourself from everyone else because you lack the skills to integrate.


----------



## realitysucks (Jan 18, 2013)

No it isnt. Thats why youre down about it.


----------



## Danielf (Dec 9, 2013)

Ronald yek said:


> As I think since I can't change the fact that I am alone why don't I just feel happy being alone?


Exactly 
Make the best of it! 
It's all in the mind after all. Master your mind, you master your loneliness :yes


----------



## Vlad774 (Nov 9, 2013)

Know that feel.. I've been alone for 4 years. Everyone just ignores you and nobody knows you even exist. I hate being a loner, but sometimes I just try to deal with it and not to pay attention that much.


----------



## AppleBananaCitron (Sep 17, 2013)

That's a good mindset I think. You should feel good about yourself under all circumstances, also when you don't have any friends. Don't let you confidence and feelings of selfworthiness depend on the amount of friends you have or other external things, learn to love yourself unconditionally. I know it's hard and I don't exactly know how to achieve that, as I still feel worthless myself, but that's something everyone should try to accomplish.


----------



## Ronald yek (Dec 8, 2013)

Hey thanks! As cause I think there is no reason for me to please to make 'friends ' with them. I wanted to have friends that I can have fun with not someone who uses me .


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes. People aren't worth it.


----------



## Ronald yek (Dec 8, 2013)

Well sometimes solitude seems to be better at times


----------



## Jack Jackson (Dec 16, 2013)

I know that feel bro. Ever since I transferred to my current school 4 years ago, I've been pretty lonely. There's only 4 people I talk to in my class and I'd only call 2 of them my friends. Unfortunately for me, it's really hard to feel happy while being lonely. But if you feel happy being a loner, good for you mate. Everyone deserves to be happy and you shouldn't let others bring you down. The important thing in life is to be happy and make the most of whatever situation you are in and you seem to be doing just that.


----------



## Amandus (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm in the same boat, bro. In my school right now, I have no friends. I usually barely even speak throughout the day. Trust me, it's not ok to be a loner...it definitely doesn't feel good and makes your mental health dwindle. You should get some therapy/counseling if you haven't already. That may help with your social skills.


----------



## MetroCard (Nov 24, 2013)

It's okay to be alone, but most people don't fancy being lonely.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

You say* as* a lot. Lol.

But yeah, I know what you mean; I always would be the only person in class that never had a group of friends all year long. I tend to stick with friends I've known for years before hand which sucks because they all make new/better friends, but now.. I don't have anyone at all. Having no friends made me so unsocial and gave me load of social anxiety, along with a lot of other reasons, but since I couldn't make friends that was my main reason for starting home school for the 10th grade. I only leave to go to the store (and I barely ever go), or when I was forced to have Thanksgiving over at a relatives, and to my tour of a school. Otherwise, for seven straight months I've been on *SOCIAL ANXIETY LOCKDOWN!* And now I am more of a *loner* than ever...


----------



## GabbyK (Jan 11, 2014)

Two years ago I wasn't lonely and had lots of friends,but then I realized I became a totaly different person than I was before.I became self-centered dumb *****,I dated some douches and did some stupid things.So I realized that I need to change and went back to my gaming, book reading and friendless days.But that is who I relay am and I like it that way.My best friend told me I am anti social,and that realy hurt me,because I like being lonely,I like having a few close friends.This year I even started living alone,and nobody visits me exept my parents once a week,but I don't mind,I'm living in my own little world


----------

